# Navicular Changes-To Buy or Not To Buy?



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

I found a horse that I am in love with, she's out of a Hanoverian mare and by State of the Art, and looks exactly like him. She's 8, was bred once and started on dressage training a month ago, was ridden on trails before that. She's uber fancy, listens well, and is a fast learner. Her trainer brought her out to my barn for a pre-purchase exam, everyone hoping she would be able to stay there. Unfortunately the vet found mild navicular changes in one of her hooves. He said on a scale of 1-10 she was at a 2. What are your thoughts? The very honest vet said that if she had more training he wouldn't hesitate to buy her, but she is quite green. I do have a lower budget, and they're only asking $4,000 though if we got her we would definately offer less. My trainer who I very much trust wasn't able to be at the vet check, but when she heard she still wanted me to consider the mare because she has so much potential. I'm so torn, help!


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

sixlets said:


> I found a horse that I am in love with, she's out of a Hanoverian mare and by State of the Art, and looks exactly like him. She's 8, was bred once and started on dressage training a month ago, was ridden on trails before that. She's uber fancy, listens well, and is a fast learner. Her trainer brought her out to my barn for a pre-purchase exam, everyone hoping she would be able to stay there. Unfortunately the vet found mild navicular changes in one of her hooves. He said on a scale of 1-10 she was at a 2. What are your thoughts? The very honest vet said that if she had more training he wouldn't hesitate to buy her, but she is quite green. I do have a lower budget, and they're only asking $4,000 though if we got her we would definately offer less. My trainer who I very much trust wasn't able to be at the vet check, but when she heard she still wanted me to consider the mare because she has so much potential. I'm so torn, help!


My first instinct would be no as it's only going to get worse........but in order to make a informed decision I would want an opinion of a specialist first.

Super Nova


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

With a horse that has Navicular or Navicular Syndrome, hoof care can make all the difference in the world. My horse Flash was diagnosed as a 5 year old and was completely lame at his old owner's. We got him and after some very intensive hoof care and a bit of time, he was back to his old self. He was completely sound and ended up having a very successful show career in reining, roping, and some other events. After we stopped showing, he was a good trail/ranch horse for a lot of years until both my brother and I graduated to younger, greener horses. He was the faithful mount for my Step-mom and any kids who wanted to ride for years and years until he started to get arthritis in his shoulders and hocks. He was retired a few years ago in his early 20's but he is still pasture sound.

A horse can still be productive with navicular but the question is if you really want to deal with a horse that may need such time intensive and possibly expensive maintenance.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Super Nova said:


> My first instinct would be no as it's only going to get worse........but in order to make a informed decision I would want an opinion of a *specialist* first.
> 
> Super Nova


We have some outstanding "leg men" for vets in state. SHe may of had one of them for the exam.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Personally? Uh-uh, no way. Although it may not be all that serious and may be treatable, only time will tell and are you willing to take that risk? There are plenty of sound horses for sale out there, I would vote that you keep looking - you'll find another horse that is worthy of your love!

Edit: Just read that your budget is $4000 - absolutely no way!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

My gut feeling would be "No"...treatment can prolong soundness, but it's not a guarentee, as every horse will respond differently to the various treatments available. I personally wouldn't take the risk on a horse that is being purchased; now if it was my own horse already? I would treat, and if treatment didn't work well, I would rehome the horse to a home where he could live out his days as a companion, or light riding type horse. I did that with a QH I had; treatment only made him a little more comfortable, and I couldn't afford to keep a pasture/light riding horse, as well as a horse I could actively trail ride and compete with.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Having been a position of having a limited budget, and buying a horse with mild navicular because his condition made him affordable, my advice is DON'T DO IT. I broke my heart and my wallet over that guy, he was the most awesome horse but we constantly struggled with shoeing, drugs, rest and exersise to keep him sound. 

Even when he was sound I was worried about him being lame 

As others have said you CAN manage the condition, and she may well do a great job for you for years to come, but equally well you may end up with an uber fancy lawn mower. The uncertaintity of it would be enough for me to say pass


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Thank you all for your advice, I'll definetly take it into consideration. I'll probably keep looking. And Sarahver, my budget isn't $4000, that was her price, my budget is higher, but it's extremely hard to find a dressage horse for anything less, at least in MN. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm not trying to change your mind about making a decision but watch my friend's mare.She was diagnosed with Navicular as a 4yr old and she still runs awesome poles runs and she CONSISTANTLY pulls first place ribbons in barrels with a time of 19-20 seconds each time....and if you watch this horse POUNDS her front feet...her navicular problems are in her right front hoof. 




 

They have these interesting (and not too expensive shoes on her) they are rubber wedges under a normal shoe and she is doing beautifully. Also would you believe that this horse is turning 27 this year? All horses are different. Crystal never came up lame from the navicular and she is not on any pain medication, because she's not in pain. Just like people all horses are different and if caught early and taken care of properly a horse with navicular can have a very happy and comfortable competetive riding career.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Dang, that horse is fast Phantom! I'm more siding with you, we're actually putting an offer in on her tomorrow! It'll either be a stupid mistake or the best choice ever, I guess I'll wait and see


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

sixlets said:


> Dang, that horse is fast Phantom! I'm more siding with you, we're actually putting an offer in on her tomorrow! It'll either be a stupid mistake or the best choice ever, I guess I'll wait and see


My understanding is ALL horses will have some changes if you do comparison radiographs from year to year.

If you follow through with the purchase, have a good vet and farrier that can advise on how to keep her sound. My bet is she will be wonderful for many, many years.


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

I've had horses that were easily maintained and others that were not. My older gelding was great until the last year or so (he's 20 and has also developed pretty severe arthritis). He wore rubber pads under his shoes, but we found some problems with those for trail riding. Rocks would frequently get caught up between the pad and the hoof.. And they were difficult to get out. Obviously that would cause quite a bit of pain, so the shoes and pads would need to be pulled and replaced. Later we tried filling in the hoof with a gel formula that would set up after he'd been shod. That worked fairly well, but the longer you went, the more would start clumping out of the hoof. Your best option would be intensive management I think. Talk to your farrier and vet and be ready to spend some money on your horse. I definitely would still consider the horse though.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

I do have a very good vet, and at the time of the x-rays my farrier was there, so they were able to dicuss the best shoeing options. That's the only major downfall of her  expensive shoeing. But my dad was told that and he still said that we'll buy her. Now we just have to get a hold of the trainer, but since she's at a show it might be hard...


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

sixlets said:


> I do have a very good vet, and at the time of the x-rays my farrier was there, so they were able to dicuss the best shoeing options. That's the only major downfall of her  expensive shoeing. But my dad was told that and he still said that we'll buy her. Now we just have to get a hold of the trainer, but since she's at a show it might be hard...


A good horse is worth it though.. Hopefully it all works out for the best and you're able to get in touch with trainer!


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

if you are only doing Dressage then I say why not 

My horse has navicular is still the best horse ever of course I havent ridden her in forever since we cant afford board anymore at the moment.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

soileddove said:


> A good horse is worth it though.. Hopefully it all works out for the best and you're able to get in touch with trainer!


 
Exactly.


----------

